# To do inside with dogs outside house (teach my dog to)



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I cannot be exposed to much sun for a week or two. My dermatologists took out the stitches as well as used a laser for my keiloid on face from acne. Dogs cannot lick my face at all in order for proper healing for both wounds and keloid. So got to stay away from dogs for a week or two also. Don't want to take a chance for improper healing. Perhaps I can spend time with dogs that are not kissers inside or be extra careful. Luckily, my Labradoodle is not a big kisser. Could train him while this is going on too. Train him once a week. Need to do it more frequently. I signed up for introduction scenting work early March!  Will get so many more dogs to walk. Nah don't want to jynx being careless. The other thing is being outside when sun goes down like evening.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you say you only train your dog once a week? Do you spend more time posting than training?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

DobbyDad said:


> Did you say you only train your dog once a week? Do you spend more time posting than training?


My dog destroyed his ball. My rewarding for training.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> My dog destroyed his ball. My rewarding for training.


I bet I could find 50 things to use as a reward in your house. My already trained dogs get worked 3 times a day, every day.

It seems you like the idea of being a trainer far more than the reality of it.

Inside activities.
kikopup - YouTube
Clicker Training Tutorials - YouTube
Training Positive - YouTube


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Exactly what I was getting at.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

David Winners said:


> It seems you like the idea of being a trainer far more than the reality of it.


Yeah... "he destroyed his ball" is the lamest excuse for not training that I've heard in a while.

Lobo, if you're so interested in training dogs, why are you not working with your own dog every day? When I was a kid, I was obsessed with training, grooming and playing with the family dog. I wanted a GSD but she was a little Terrier mix of some kind, so I simply pretended she was a GSD.  I taught her many tricks and had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PEOPLE, either post to help, or do not post at all...


Since 'a' ball is just one way to reward. This is a good opportunity for you to start training like most of us do. With reward based food marker training. Clearly much easier with a clicker but we humans tend too be to lazy to learn to use it (much easier to expect all the training to be on the dogs part I guess  ).

So with that said I'd just review this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html and http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html and you should have a great week!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

You could also play hide and seek with yourself and with items he likes. When it's all rainy and nasty outside I like to play hide and seek with my dog. I wait until I can sneak out of the room (very difficult) and go and hide and just wait for her to find me. Then it all happiness and play time. You can also introduce clicker training for tricks and obedience. You can also play the games like which hand is the treat in, find the hidden toy (you can use a kong with something tasty in it), You can practice the place command. Shake hands and high five is easy to teach, as well as touch my hand with your nose. Use your imagination and imagine you are stuck inside during a hurricane and need to keep your dog occupied. Actually that is the reason I used some of these - we have a lot of hurricanes go by. Good luck on your recovery and keeping the furry ones occupied.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Indoor training has it's merit...work 'em wherever the opportunity exits.


SuperG


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for starting this thread -and thank you to everyone who posted ideas


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

You don't have to stay away from dogs in order to heal. Just don't put yourself in a position to have your face licked. Don't squat down to their level, and force yourself to be content with a pat on their side or a scratch under their chin. I can work a 9 hour shift at my job and never get my face licked (in fact, I actually prefer it...not a fan of dogs I don't know being inches from my face anyway).
Get a new training toy...my dog has a hemp tug that I got from a show that she absolutely loves and we've had for about 3 or 4 years now. Only bring it out for training so it has less of a chance of getting destroyed. Just train during dusk, dawn or on overcast days. Keep training sessions short...max out at 15-20 minutes, then go outside and do it again later.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Indoor training has it's merit...work 'em wherever the opportunity exits.
> 
> 
> SuperG


and exists as well....LOL

SuperG


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Yeah... "he destroyed his ball" is the lamest excuse for not training that I've heard in a while.
> 
> Lobo, if you're so interested in training dogs, why are you not working with your own dog every day? When I was a kid, I was obsessed with training, grooming and playing with the family dog. I wanted a GSD but she was a little Terrier mix of some kind, so I simply pretended she was a GSD.  I taught her many tricks and had a lot of fun doing it.


Yeah need to get into a habital training routine everyday. Probably set timers for reminders might be a good idea.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am using the clicker as rewards: the click, treats, toys (balls seems to work best), and a lot of praise. Only problem my dad has short temper issues hits yells and drags Riley and calls him useless. No wonder my dog had a hard time listening to us.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> I am using the clicker as rewards: the click, treats, toys (balls seems to work best), and a lot of praise. Only problem my dad has short temper issues hits yells and drags Riley and calls him useless. No wonder my dog had a hard time listening to us.


I'm really sorry to hear that. It has to be hard on you and the dog to experience that. I hope your training goes well and your dad doesn't have any reason to hit Riley.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can train indoors. you can certainly be around dogs and not let them
lick your face.



Lobobear44 said:


> I cannot be exposed to much sun for a week or two. My dermatologists took out the stitches as well as used a laser for my keiloid on face from acne.
> 
> >>>>> Dogs cannot lick my face at all in order for proper healing for both wounds and keloid. So got to stay away from dogs for a week or
> two also. <<<<<
> ...


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Tie a knot in an old unpaired sock, works great as a reward at my house  

We've been living in what they're refering to as a "polar vortex", my training all winter has been inside - just keep it short and fun.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope your week's going well Lobobear.

I just want to mention something, something you might not even have any reason to consider: some dogs _do_ like to greet people with a face lick. However, this is fine for you, and the dog isn't going to complain, but some owners *hate *hate* hate* it when their dogs are encouraged to do this. I'm one of them. It's gotten to the point with me that now I'm in the process of teaching my dog to wear a muzzle so that I can physically _prevent_ him from doing it, since so many people ignored my requests to not allow him access to their faces. Just something to think about. I know you love dogs and this seems like a friendly thing to do.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you can train indoors. you can certainly be around dogs and not let them
> lick your face.


Trained him from 1-5 yesterday! Improving


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

You trained him for 4 hours? That's a long time. It's better if you do short sessions multiple times a day.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is Riley a Labradoodle? Keep at it and you will only get better, however, I think 4 hours is a little too much, you do not want your dog to get bored with training. 15-20 minutes at a time is sufficient....just try to work with him these intervals a few times a day. 

Sad that your dad hits your dog, hope it's not too hard!


----------

